# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Tăng giá vé tham quan di tích cố đô Huế  - Du lịch Huế

## hangnt

*Kể từ ngày 16/4/2012, giá vé tham quan các di tích Huế sẽ tăng từ 45% đến 100 % so với mức giá vé hiện nay. Mức thu phí mới được quy định trong Quyết định số 02/2012/QĐ-UBND .* 


Cụ thể là mức thu phí tham quan lẻ từng điểm, vé áp dụng cho khách nước ngoài là 80.000đ/lượt tại các điểm: Đại Nội, các lăng Tự Đức, Khải Định, Minh Mạng; 40.000đ/lượt tại các điểm: Bảo Tàng, Hòn Chén, các lăng Đồng Khánh, Thiệu Trị, Cung An Định. Trong khi đó, các mức vé được áp dụng cho khách nội địa tương đương là: 55.000đ, 10.000đ và 30.000đ.

Đối với giá vé gộp theo tuyến tham quan, tuyến Đại Nội - Bảo tàng Cổ vật cung đình Huế là 105.000 đồng/lượt; Đại Nội - Khải định - Minh Mạng, 180.000 đ/lượt; Đại Nội - Tự Đức - Khải Định - Minh Mạng, 225.000 đ/lượt. Các mức này được áp dụng cho khách nội địa lần lượt là: 75.000đ, 125.000đ và 155.000đ...

Các đối tượng là thân nhân liệt sĩ, Anh hùng lực lượng vũ trang, Anh hùng lao động, thương binh, người hưởng chính sách như thương binh, bệnh binh, người tàn tật trong trường hợp tổ chức tham quan tập thể, người cao tuổi... được giảm 50% giá vé.


Để đi Huế bạn có thể tham khảo *tour du lịch huế 1 ngày - tour du lich hue 1 ngay*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue* 
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào *du lịch Huế - du lich hue*

----------

